# Water bottle or Water dish?



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I have purchased a plastic water bottle for IzzyBella to drink from. I saw someone had a similar one attached to a piece of wood. I've read here that the stainless steel bowls help cut down on the tear stains. Will drinking her water from a plastic water bottle work against us? I haven't found a stainless steel water bottle.

What do you use for your furbaby's drinking? Do you use it for any particular reason? What are your thoughts on bottle versus bowl? Thanks guys.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

We use stainless steel bowls for Beastie, and distilled water. From everything I've heard and read, ONLY stainless or ceramic bowls are the best for combating tearstains. Also, distilled water contains no minerals to possibly add to the stains. 

As for bottle vs. bowl, I've found a small weighted bowl with rubber ring around the bottom to keep it in place works very well in avoiding spills. Haven't tried a bottle.


----------



## westiemaltese (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi, I use both and have found they drink out of both. I have a water bowl in the bathroom and one on the porch, plus 2 water bottles on the low fence. That way they have water wherever they are plus the bonus is that with the water bottle I can take it in the car and know that no matter where we are they can have a drink.


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Jan 31 2005, 11:31 PM
> *I have purchased a plastic water bottle for IzzyBella to drink from.  I saw someone had a similar one attached to a piece of wood.  I've read here that the stainless steel bowls help cut down on the tear stains.  Will drinking her water from a plastic water bottle work against us?  I haven't found a stainless steel water bottle.
> 
> What do you use for your furbaby's drinking?  Do you use it for any particular reason?  What are your thoughts on bottle versus bowl?  Thanks guys.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32653*


[/QUOTE]

Hello, We have two Maltese and use both stainless steel water dishes and also the glass water bottles. Like the other poster they use both but seem to prefer the water bottles. We used the plastic water bottles initially, than I found the glass ones in the "hamptster/ ferrett section" of the pet store. There are no stands with these, and there lies the problem. Unless you have a hubby who is handy and can build one. Or, have a crate that it can attach to. We have cedar walls here in the computer room, so ours is just attached to the wall in a cornor of the room. The glass bottles are easier to keep clean IMO


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I believe I heard that with the bottle they often cannot get enough water. After playing they really want to lap it up... I would think using the bottle would make it a very slow process ??


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 1 2005, 08:35 AM
> *I believe I heard that with the bottle they often cannot get enough water. After playing they really want to lap it up... I would think using the bottle would make it a very slow process  ??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32679*


[/QUOTE]
Mine only use their water bottle. They don't like it out of the bowl. But I bought the water bottles with a wide spout that is specially made for dogs. The rabbit bottles are the same size, but the spout is narrower. The dog spouts are about a 1/4 (maybe slightly less than 1/2 inch) inch wide. Petsmart, Petco and catalogues have them. My two boys pee plenty, so I am sure they get enough water. I do have a bowl available to them, but it doesn't get used.
Quincymom


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

We also use a stainless steel bowl for Caesar's water. I think we bought it from PetsMart, not sure though.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I was the one with it attached to the wood. That work for awhile but the velcro started to come off. I know have an exercise pen so I can attach the bottle to that.

I prefer the bottle. I get the ones made for dogs. Right now I have the large plastic one from PetSmart. I've thought of getting the glass ones (sold only on the internet) but so far I've not been able to find the size I want. The plastic has not caused Lexi's tear stains to get any worse. Her face is actually cleaner. When she was drinking out of a bowl her mouth was getting stained. Since switching to the bottle it has gotten better.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

IMO, a dog should have a dish of water available. Water bottles are fine for when they are crated or traveling, but they should have a dish, too. Glass or ceramic are what I use. SS is also okay.


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

Id have to agree with several of the posters here. The dogs need a water dish in addition to, the water bottle.IMO . We have a water bottle set up, but this is more for the assurance of there always being fresh water available. If Im at work, and the bowl has not been refilled they will always have access to water. Again, mine still do prefer the water bottle most of the time. But after running the Maltese 500 around the house they head straight for the bowl of water










BTW......I never realized they had water bottles (glass) specifically for dogs....I have never seen them, only the plastic ones. Though looking at mine the spout is about 1/2 inch wide....


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

We use a stainless steel bowl with (omoses )Spelling Water . I heard the plastic bowl could change the pigment . We used to have a water bottle that cliped on to the crat and chester loved it. Then after a month we realized it was leaking water... When we came home from work poor chester was in a pool of water in his crate.. So we don't use them anymore. We did have a water cooler for him but the bottom also stared to leak.







Until we find somthing that really works we will keep filling those bowls up.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I purchased the one like Lexi'sMom has. Thank you all for your input. This one I have has a very large opening with a large ball bearing so I'm pretty sure that it would be enough water for the puppy. I would like to avoid the face staining from her little face being wet. I'll use the distilled water in the plastic water bottle and hope the plastic doesn't cause tear stains.

My miniature schnauzer uses stainless steel bowls and her face is always wet. We'll see if we can teach an old dog a new trick of using the water spout as well.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Feb 1 2005, 03:15 PM
> *I purchased the one like Lexi'sMom has.  Thank you all for your input.  This one I have has a very large opening with a large ball bearing so I'm pretty sure that it would be enough water for the puppy.  I would like to avoid the face staining from her little face being wet.  I'll use the distilled water in the plastic water bottle and hope the plastic doesn't cause tear stains.
> 
> My miniature schnauzer uses stainless steel bowls and her face is always wet.  We'll see if we can teach an old dog a new trick of using the water spout as well.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It should be fine. Most of the tear stains that you will have in the next few months will be due to teething. After all of the baby teeth fall out you should be fine.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Yep, chelsey did not have any tear stains until teething... 
it 's the minerals in tap water that may contribute to the tear stains... not the bowl.
The pastic is what may change what they call the black pionts... nose, paws ,pigment to pink or at least that is what the breedet told us. 

We do give chelsey omoses water and it has helped with the tear stains. I'm hoping that when all her baby teeth fall out. She will be back to no tear stains. she only has a few more teeth to go.

p.s.. keep an eye on the water bottle... that is the kind we had and it started to leak.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've had water bottle since I got Lexi. Never had a problem with leaking.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I just use a ceramic dish with a lip on it so I have dry faces.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

> I just use a ceramic dish with a lip on it so I have dry faces[/B]


JMM, could you please post a picture of this or a link to it? I can't envision what you mean.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Mine are made by Bayou Ceramics. If you want the contact info, just pm or e-mail me and I'll give you the phone number.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Feb 2 2005, 09:03 AM
> *Mine are made by Bayou Ceramics. If you want the contact info, just pm or e-mail me and I'll give you the phone number.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32924*


[/QUOTE]

I found the website, but didn't see any pet dishes.

http://www.bayouceramics.com

Lady's face is always SOAKED after she drinks and Itd love to find a dish that keeps her face dryer. Is the one you're talking about pictured on their website or what shall I ask for if I call them?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I already told Marj, but I just e-mailed them and they knew what I was talking about.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I've emailed them. I hope to hear back soon. I requested photos and prices, etc. I'll let you know what I hear from them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I emailed them yesterday afternoon at [email protected], but never heard back.........


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I got a response from Sheila saying that the bowls are $15 each and she will try to get a picture to me. She wrote that they really do keep muzzles dry. I hope to see a photo of the bowl soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you send your email to [email protected]? It was the link to customer service. I never heard back from them.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I will pm you. I don't know if the email address I have is one they want public.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I emailed them at the address you gave me, but I haven't heard back from anyone yet.

They sure aren't anxious to sell those bowls are they?


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm new to Maltese and I have very limited knowledge, but I was told by a fellow owner and have experienced first hand that PetsMart Authority brand dog food completely prevents tear staining all together. I also use a ceramic water bowl with regular tap water. No tear staining problem here unless she's gotten into the berries in our back yard....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The bowls aren't to prevent tear staining. They have a lip on them and supposedly keep their faces dry. Lizzie's pretty young, but when their beard gets long, it gets soaked when they drink water.

Lizzie is adorabel, BTW!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

I don't know if this is the same type of bowl that Jackie was referring to made by Bayou ceramics, but this lady carries bowls that sound similar:

http://www.ibdsonline.com/product_info.php...38e78f088fbb31a

She is very nice to deal with and I haven't ever had trouble contacting her. She does dog shows though, so maybe on the dog show weekends it might be a bit of a wait.
Quincymom


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks! They look like they would work. I'll be interested to see a picture of the other ones to see how they compare.

Is that what you use for Quincy? And it keeps his face dry?

It says 4-8 weeks for delivery, though! Wow! Lady will be in her summer puppy cut by then!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Feb 9 2005, 03:40 PM
> *The bowls aren't to prevent tear staining. They have a lip on them and supposedly keep their faces dry. Lizzie's pretty young, but when their beard gets long, it gets soaked when they drink water.
> 
> Lizzie is adorabel, BTW!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34464*


[/QUOTE]

I guess I misunderstood the title of the thread? Waterbowls to prevent tearstaining? Sorry!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

No, you didn't misunderstand. The subject morphed when we were discussing the pros and cons of water bowls and bottles. The fact that a water bottle keep faces dry came up and Jackie (JMM) mentioned the bowls with a lip from Bayou Ceramics.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Feb 9 2005, 04:18 PM
> *Thanks! They look like they would work. I'll be interested to see a picture of the other ones to see how they compare.
> 
> Is that what you use for Quincy? And it keeps his face dry?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

No, I don't use them. He prefers a water bottle, even though I put a regular bowl of water next to it. Jonas prefers the water bottle as well. I don't get it--but then, maybe they don't like their faces wet? Maybe I should look into getting a special bowl, but I buy so much dog stuff that I waste money on...
Quincymom


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yep, those bowls are the same concept.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

sorry everyone, i dont have time to read through all the posts but i just wanted to say that my two malts dont have tearstains anymore (cuz they are on homecooked diet) and i give them a large ceramic bowl to drink out of. and they only drink crystal geyser or arrowhead....ellie was DISGUSTED with dasani water. lol.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

For anyone who is interested, the Itty Bitty Dog Store has a $10 off coupon for new members so it brings the cost of that bowl down considerably. I never did hear back from Bayou Ceramics despite 2 emails. I'm tempted to order the one from Itty Bitty, but don't want to wait 2 months (which I assume is for the personalized bowl), but its so cute with the name on it. What to do what to do????

Sheila, did you ever hear back from them?


----------

